# excel 2007-> txt problem



## braatendi (May 26, 2008)

I am working with a big spreadsheet in MS excel 2007 that I need to convert into a txt file or something else friendly enough to be recognizable to most statistics programs (particularly JMP, SPSS). 

I tried "save as" but there appears to be no txt option. The file is too big to be recognized in excel 2003 or most other spreadsheet software so I can't convert to one of those and to text from there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Go to the Microsoft circle on the top left. Click on it>Save As>Other Formats
Select txt as the type.

Try that.


----------



## braatendi (May 26, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## caravanguard (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there

I have the same problem in that I need to export an excel file to a .txt document, however, when I go to 'save as' and other formats, there is no text option in the drop down type box, just different excel formats and xml formats. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

They should be there. Try doing a repair install from your MS Office disk.

This work-around might also help. Select the cells you want to export and copy / paste them into Word. There will be an icon at the end of the section. click it and select the text only option. Then save the file as text. This will give you a tab delimited file.

If Word doesn't have a saveas text option, try notepad or wordpad.


----------



## sbruketta (Nov 21, 2010)

I still cannot save files as text files in excel 2007- does a download fix exist? I've been searching for one..


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If you click on the 'Save As' button, the 'Save As' dialogue box should open. In the lower part of this dialogue box, is a 'Save As Type' dropdown. Expand the dropdown and you should see a list of all supported file types. If file types such as CSV and TXT are missing, that suggests that eaither:
. whoever did the Office installation chose not to install the various file format filters (which you should be able to correct via a change to the installation in the Windows Control Panel); or
. the Office installation needs to be repaired (which you should be able to fix via Excel Options|Resources|Diagnose).


----------

